# Vermeer BC 1000 XL?



## Log hog (May 27, 2006)

I might be able to save myself a few thousand dollars if I do a combo deal and buy a boom and chipper. The chipper I am looking at is a 2002 Vermeer BC 1000XL. My question is, disc or drum? The guy selling it said he thinks its disc but I am pretty sure its drum. I know that the new ones are drum but am not sure if the older ones are? Also can any one tell me their experiences with this style chipper. I currently own a bush bandit disc chipper and have very few problems, but want to upgrade? Thanks.


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

which bandit do you have? the 1000 is a 10 inch drum chipper that is called a 12 inch. Most folks like it that run it. I run a 250XP that is way more chipper, I think.


----------



## Log hog (May 27, 2006)

I currently have a model 65, 6 inch chipper which is alright, but for some trim jobs that I have, I really don't want to come back for a half a truck load of wood. I'd rather just chip it up.Time is money. Plus I figure I can save at least 1-2 hours a day in chip time, not having to wait on an under powered chipper. Hey thanks, the guy told me he thought it was a 12 inch chipper guess he was wrong. I still am not sure about disc and drum, are there any advantages to either? I have heard that a drum is suppose to be more fuel efficient. Don't know, need some more info.


----------



## treeman82 (May 27, 2006)

Without getting into it too much, a good friend of mine told me that if I ever buy a Vermeer product he will kick my ass from here to next week. This friend has worked on Bandits before and swears by them... told me this morning actually that he had never seen any catastrophic failures on those machines unless the guys using them had been beating on them constantly. When he worked on the Vermeers it was a completely different story. 

See for yourself though, open up that BC1000 and check out what the insides look like from a maintenance standpoint.


----------



## clearance (May 27, 2006)

I like them a lot, you have to grease the one bearing all the time, make sure it has been looked after. The glass can't take hits like a Whisper, I never heard anything bad about them, more than I can say about the 1230 disc................


----------



## SilentElk (May 28, 2006)

Ran one for a year. It works ok. Then again I went from a vermeer 1800 to a 1000BC and might be biased. Hard to give a fair review when you go from using a 1 ton truck to a S-10 so to speak.


----------



## dshackle3 (May 28, 2006)

I have had mine for 2 years. No problems what so ever. I am going to keep it as a back up when i buy a new 1800.


----------



## John464 (May 28, 2006)

rbtree said:


> I run a 250XP that is way more chipper, I think.



The Bandit 250 is a 12" and its a disc chipper.


----------



## maxburton (May 28, 2006)

In short, disc chippers are less fuel efficient but wear better. There's less vibration and better chips. Drum chippers seems to be better for big wood and land clearing, disc better for arboriculture.


----------



## Optiboli (Jun 18, 2006)

*1000 xL*

Hey log hog. We have all vermeer chippers now in our dept.WE had bush bandits ,whisperdisks to. We still have some older 1250s going ,but the 1000xL is great.And we get a 1800 soon .Lov em


----------

